# Production Down



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Was gone a few days & no eggs. Smelled something off. Inspected an empty feedbag in the metal garbage can; a possum in there. :shock:
Dispatched varmint, hopefully production will be back to normal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Eewww! Glad you could get rid of it easily.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It was probably eating the eggs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, I agree, the suspect was eating the eggs.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Darn 'possums! At least it wasn't a raccoon eating the hens!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Only two today but better n nuttin. It's usually four or five.


----------

